# Naartjie juice



## Boktiet (5/7/16)

Evening all.

I was wondering if anyone knew of a Naartjie flavoured juice with a 70/30 ratio. I tried a quick Google search and only found 50/50. 
Alternatively will have to DIY one soon.


----------



## Migs (5/7/16)

Ripple from NCV, its frieken amazing..

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (6/7/16)

Never thought of this, will have to try Ripple!


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (6/7/16)

Migs said:


> Ripple from NCV, its frieken amazing..


NCV Ripple is more of an Orange profile. Delicious nonetheless!


----------



## Migs (6/7/16)

Closest thing I could think off tho. Im sure you will love it.


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/8/16)

If you're into DIY, Clyrolinx has a kick ass Naartie concentrate. Mixed at 4% it is stunning! Straight shake and vape...and cheap to make...
http://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Proton (12/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> If you're into DIY, Clyrolinx has a kick ass Naartie concentrate. Mixed at 4% it is stunning! Straight shake and vape...and cheap to make...
> http://clyrolinx.co.za/shop/flavour-selector/
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow... Anyone tried these?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness (12/8/16)

@boxerulez has tried a few

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/8/16)

Because of this thread, I am vaping the Naartjie I made last week today as my ADV = 4% single at 70/30 V - really, really, really nice!!!
Just about killed 30ml today (SMOK TFV8 is very thirsty though)...


----------



## boxerulez (12/8/16)

Proton said:


> Wow... Anyone tried these?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk



Correct @Lukeness 

I Have gone through about 10ml today
85/15 1.5mg nic
strawb icecream + marshmallow (for sweet feels)

It had to steep 14days+ though to get rid of the throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Proton (12/8/16)

Well I like th throat hit ... How do I get in touch with u.. Nee to try some of this 

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (12/8/16)

We down in EL. Just order some from him an play around with it. Its cheap enough to experiment with.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Proton (12/8/16)

Ok will do thanks

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashley A (16/8/16)

Well 20ml happens to be 4% of 500ml. My naartjie flavour and 3mg premix arrived today. Need to slap them together and see how it goes.


----------



## Proton (16/8/16)

Ashley A said:


> Well 20ml happens to be 4% of 500ml. My naartjie flavour and 3mg premix arrived today. Need to slap them together and see how it goes.


Is that a 3mg pg/vg premix? What costs are we looking at bud?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (23/8/16)

Proton said:


> Is that a 3mg pg/vg premix? What costs are we looking at bud?
> 
> Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


Yip, 3mg. Worked out to R310 all in with delivery. I used to order 500ml for R1,400 before this but the vendor seems to have gone AWOL which made me explore. Just before this I spent R1,500 on 300ml total juice since it came down to having no juice. Vaping it now and for the last few days. Working great as an ADV.

PS: Ripple is one of the flavours I bought in that 300ml and I much prefer this to it. They're actually very similar except Ripple is definitely more Orange and this is Naartjie so will probably come down to personal taste but there there's nothing in it in terms of quality to me. For the same price one is 500ml and the other 30ml.


----------

